# Vintage Jesus: Timeless Answers for Endless Questions



## Robbie Schmidtberger

In typical fashion Mark Driscoll presents a solid, robust Christology while interacting with many pop culture makers. In every chapter he quotes people's thoughts on the subject being taken up in the chapter, rebuts and presents the biblical case. The breakup is: 
Ch. 1 Is Jesus the only God?
Ch. 2 How human was Jesus?
Ch. 3 How did people know Jesus was coming? 
Ch. 4 Why did Jesus come to Earth?
Ch. 5 Why did Jesus' mom need to be a virgin? 
Ch. 6 What did Jesus accomplish on the cross?
Ch. 7 Did Jesus rise from the death?
Ch. 8 Where is Jesus today?
Ch. 9 Why should we worship Jesus?
Ch. 10 What makes Jesus superior to other saviors?
Ch. 11 What difference has Jesus made in history?
Ch. 12 What will Jesus do upon his return?

At the conclusion of every chapter Dr. Breshears refutes common allegations and myths about the topic. Instead of being 15 pages long, his sections were 3-6 pages. 

The book reflects Driscoll. He quotes Hugh Hefner at one juncture, Madonna at another, VHI, MTV, Ed Clowney, Kim Riddlebarger, BB Warfield and many others. And while quoting pop culture, the authors critique it in light of Scripture. One glance at the indices gives away the biblical foundations Driscoll wanted. 

Great book.


----------

